

Crystal Oscillator (Transistor Based Amplifier) - ChuckMcM
http://forums.adafruit.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36508

======
ChuckMcM
This is one of my favorite forum exchanges ever, the support engineer Mike and
one of Adafruits customers, discuss making a transistor based amplifier work.
It is a tour de force of basic linear circuit analysis and was really fun to
read through.

